# Airport transfers from benitachell to alicante airport



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of any reliable and competitively priced airport taxi/transfer services from Benitachell to alicante airport please? Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

manxies said:


> Does anyone know of any reliable and competitively priced airport taxi/transfer services from Benitachell to alicante airport please? Many thanks


a lot of people I know have used this service & recommend them

BeniConnect Transfers


----------



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

*airport transfers*

thanks thats great - will try them!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> a lot of people I know have used this service & recommend them
> 
> BeniConnect Transfers


Seconded.
Used them last week, very impressed


----------

